# Samsung Ml2240 printer won't print



## dobrijevic (Feb 8, 2009)

Recently my printer has decided to stop working. I had a paper jam and ever since my printer won't print anything. If I attempt to print, the paper moves about two inches, stops, and there is an orange error light. If I turn the printer on and off it goes back to the green error free light but as soon as any attempt to print is made, it does the same thing over again.


----------



## dobrijevic (Feb 8, 2009)

i guess I'm going to give this thread a bump. If it helps, my printer also has a really long boot up time now.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the printer is still jammed or it is faulty. Aside from clearing any jam or obstruction, there isn't much that you can do. If it's under warranty, have it serviced/replaced. Otherwise, it's is very likely cheaper to simply replace it.

And there is a Printer forum > Printer Support - Tech Support Forum


----------

